# japs and shrooms



## miamirick (Jul 16, 2010)

got some jalapenos and some mushrooms ready for the GOSM BIG BLOCK tomorrow

they are stuffed with the following

strawberry cream cheese

seafood cheese spread

blue crab spreadd

of course they will be wrapped with bacon and sprinkled with some rub


----------



## caveman (Jul 16, 2010)

Strawberry cream cheese.  That must go down well.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 16, 2010)

That sounds weird!!! Interesting but weird.

Japs with strawberry cream cheese? I'm trying to imagine those two flavours together. Sounds very interesting. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## miamirick (Jul 18, 2010)

heres the finished shots


----------



## chefrc (Jul 24, 2010)

Friend you just gave me some Oak. I am totally into those. WOW!!! They are amazing. Gonna do those soon


----------



## meateater (Jul 24, 2010)

So how was the strawberry? That sounds interesting.


----------

